# Sorry to see this on go to a new home



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

from my CPB x CPB litter two does are cpb and two are baige, one realy light and one realy dark but both have the light points fault that is apperantly common in light selfs which some call reverse Siamese. The little pink eyed mistory satin buck has no points so must be satin pinkeyed baige as suggested by another user. So yesterday the two baige and one of the cpb went off to find a new home, heres a pic of the nicest girl.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

What fab ears she has


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes and the lighter baige sister had better ones, tipicaly the two cpb does had smaller ones, I'm trying to improve type in my line of Siamese. The points are coming along nicely but got to be more typey


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

That is a gorgeous little girl.


----------

